# Busco informacion de collar inductor



## paloma1969 (Ene 5, 2014)

Quisiera saber como funciona collar de induccion y como se puede hacer uno, componentes ect y si contra mas largo sea el collar mas señal envia o no tiene nada que ver, saludos ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 5, 2014)

y en que diagrama te estas basando, asi vemos la manera de ayudarte!


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola paloma1969:

Esencialmente y simbólicamente. Simplificando al máximo:

El collar de inducción funciona como la bobina de un altavoz, pero de mucho más diámetro para que nos entre por la cabeza y nos cuelgue en el cuello como un collar.

Un auricular especial -miniatura- dentro del oído (Que no se ve desde fuera y que tiene una pequeña prominencia para poderlo sacar luego del oído tirando de él  con una pinza), contiene una segunda bobina, que vamos a comparar con otra bobina de altavoz, pero esta vez = miniatura.

La segunda bobina capta lo que le induzca el collar de inducción desde el cuello y lo pasa al microauricular.

Es una forma de pasar una señal de audio desde el cuello hacia el oído sin tener que utilizar ningún cable externo entre ambos. "Sin que se note nada". ( = Ideal para magos de circo y similares).

Ese es el funcionamiento.

Nosotros sabemos un poco de eso. Porque nos hemos encontrado algunos. 

Según para qué cosas: Están prohibidos.

¡Suerte!.


----------

